# Is anyone using the Dogproof Coon Traps



## jcdona (Jan 29, 2013)

Trying to get some input on this type of trap.  What is a good one to use. Thanks.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 29, 2013)

I have 6 lilgriz, but have heard good things about Duke's dp. They are not very expensive either.


----------



## Barehunter (Jan 29, 2013)

Dukes are good.  Best in my opinion is the Z-trap but it has a push/pull trigger so is not quite as "dog proof".  I had a customer tell me last fall that he had an "uncatchable coon".  Said 3 country boys had spent 3 weeks trying to catch him.  Coon was breaking into his chicken pen.   They had cages, foothold and bodygrip traps in action. I told him I'd come over and set a couple traps and that the coon would be standing there waiting on him in the morning.  I went and set 2 Duke dog proofs and caught 2 coons the first night, 1 the second night and another one the 3rd night!  They work!


----------



## SemperFi (Jan 29, 2013)

Only ones I've used are the dukes. I've been very pleased with them.


----------



## jcdona (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  I have one of those uncatchable ones.  He has dug my trap up about 7 or 8 times.  I even put a trail camera up to see him in action.  Do they need to be anchored or can they be hooked to a dragpole.  I want this one in the bucket.


----------



## SemperFi (Jan 29, 2013)

I just anchor them with T handle rebar and a quick link.


----------



## jcdona (Jan 29, 2013)

Just ordered 6 z traps.  What is the best way to bait them.


----------



## SemperFi (Jan 29, 2013)

I put cheap dry cat food in bottom under trigger, then a thin layer of Minnie marshmallows, then a layer of dry cat food peanut butter mix, topped off with Minnie marshmallows.


----------



## jcdona (Jan 29, 2013)

Can  you use traditional lures and sprays with this type trap or best not to.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 29, 2013)

use dukes and have 2 coon daggers im going to try out this weekend. 

i really like them. 
T


----------



## J L (Jan 30, 2013)

The duke DP's REALLY work


----------



## J L (Jan 30, 2013)

I've caught a handful of coons in these traps all on mini marshmallows.  If the coons are there, you will catch them.  

Depending on the set location, sometimes I'll lay a small trail of fish oil up from the creek to where the traps are located to help pull them towards the traps.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dukes. Love them. Use marshmallows. Good luck


----------



## chefrific (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been hammering them with Dukes.  I use marshmallows and honey buns in and around trap.  and smear a mix of bacon grease,peanut butter and dark karo syrup on tree above trap.
Works every time.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have 1/2 dozen of the Z-traps. They have the push/pull trigger. All of them are dogproof. If there was a small dog that could operate his from paw like a primate, then it would catch em'. Marshmellows and cat food are dry and won't make a mess. Just take you some coon bait from F&T and rub it on something by the trap.


----------



## javery (Jan 30, 2013)

I got some of those coon daggers.I been using marsh mellows and dry dog food,they work good when I can keep the possums out of'em.


----------



## jcdona (Jan 30, 2013)

Im ready to get mine and try them. Not going to be around any dogs. Sounds like the marshmellows are widely used . Will have  to buy some and give them a try.  JL how did you get a double leg on that one.


----------



## billy336 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had great success with a cotton ball stuffed behind trigger lubed up with some cod liver oil. Traps stay effective for about 2 months. No ants either...


----------



## Tater Bug (Jan 31, 2013)

I have tried marshmellows and small pieces of honey buns. No catches on marshmellows. Had them set and checked for two weeks. Went back to my old faithful honey buns and have caught five in four days of sets. So if you dont have any luck with the marshmellows get you a good honey bun. Cut into small pieces and rub some of the glaze on the out side. Yall can have them marshmellows!


----------



## jcdona (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats my main concern with the warm weather is the ants.  They eat my bobcat gland and voodoo like candy.  Regular food will even draw more.


----------



## Tater Bug (Jan 31, 2013)

Forgot to say the traps were re-set in the same locations.


----------



## jcdona (Jan 31, 2013)

Where can i find some cod liver oil at. How about some old fish grease.  Also have plenty of bacon grease.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 31, 2013)

any pharmacy shuold have cod liver oil. 


heres some fish grease

http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=5027


----------



## jcdona (Jan 31, 2013)

I have been flat setting in front of peanuts for the last couple weeks and have had good results but the deer keep tripping them and one place the coons keep diggin them up. Gonna try the dp  to keep the deer out of them.


----------



## J L (Feb 1, 2013)

jcdona said:


> Im ready to get mine and try them. Not going to be around any dogs. Sounds like the marshmellows are widely used . Will have  to buy some and give them a try.  JL how did you get a double leg on that one.



I put the traps too close together.  

But I can't help but think that after he got caught in the first one, he was all PO'd and rolling around until he found the second one and thought, hey look, marshmallows.


----------



## jcdona (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats pretty cool.  My traps came in today and i got them rigged and ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## jcdona (Feb 3, 2013)

Didn't have any luck this am.  Coon tracks all around but no takers. Had them baited with Fox Hollow Outlaw on a cotton ball in the bottom of the trap.  Should these traps be disguised or just set out. Going to try some other suggestions tonight but are concerned about the ants .


----------



## billy336 (Feb 3, 2013)

CVS, Walgreens, any place with a pharmacy will have cod liver oil. $12 bottle will last a long time. The coons have returned BIG time to the farm I manage. They've been going a number on the feeders. Not for long....


----------



## jcdona (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought a bottle and had some of it out last nt also. I didn't know it when i bought it but it is mint flavored.  Does that matter.Did you have any luck on the first nt.


----------



## jcdona (Feb 4, 2013)

Had the bait stolen out of 2 traps last nt. Had cherios  and marshmellows. Trying again tonight.


----------



## jcdona (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally scored with the Z Traps. Got these this am.


----------



## Buck Roar (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## jcdona (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Realtree Ga (Feb 5, 2013)

Way to stay after them.


----------



## jcdona (Feb 6, 2013)

Gt one more this am.


----------



## billy336 (Feb 8, 2013)

Four this week down here. Gonna check again in the AM. 2 were really good sized for these parts. Biggest I've seen in a while


----------



## jcdona (Feb 8, 2013)

Got this big boy this am. 4 coons, a skunk and one possum this week so far. Still have my coon traps out for this weekend.


----------

